# I Think One Of My Reds Just Ate A Pebble



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

I was cleaning up the leftovers from a feeding and got a few pieces of gravel stuck in the net. picked them out, dropped them back into the tank. One of my Reds ran at them like they were food and I think he ate one. Help?


----------



## MPG (Mar 14, 2010)

Darwin says let him go..lol


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

itll pass usually without a problem. hopefully the pebble was smooth. but all different types of fish do this and im sure it happens in the wild as well. no need for concern not much you could do either. if the P has a hard time passing it and shows some signs for concern then there are still a few options.


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

My gravel is smooth and pretty small (1/8"-1/4" size). Hopefully you're right and he'll just pass it (if he did in fact eat it). 
MPG I was thinking the same thing....that one's definitely from the shallow end of the gene pool.








Thanks for the responses guys. I'll keep an eye on him for the next few days. What should I look for in terms of distress? Bloating? Trouble swimming?


----------

